# Missed Period, Cramps



## slau007 (Jan 31, 2012)

Help. I missed my period by 2 weeks. Im late. Sexually active but always used condoms. Im getting mild cramps right now but no period. Took a HPT and it was negative. My breasts ARE NOT tender. I caught the flu beginning of january and then started to take on more responsiblity at work right after i overcame my flu.

Any ideas why I missed my period and why I'm still getting cramps?!?!


----------



## Eresh (Jul 17, 2007)

Stress and sickness can cause your body to delay ovulation. Without charting it would be impossible to say exactly what is happening right now. It could be AF is about to start ..


----------

